# Dish 1000.2 For Satallite 129



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

My setup for me to get satellite 129 is to use a Dish 500 with a single LNB. I have a Dish 1000.2 antenna with the 129 LNB covered and using it for 110, 119. I have no problem with signal with the 1000.2, but the Dish 500 only pulls a signal between 57 and 64. I have an extra Dish 1000.2 with all the hardware /parts, plus the three LNB(s). What I would like to do and if it would benefit me to install the 1000.2 and use a single LNB. Can that be done, and would my signal increase? I might have to modify the LNB arm so it would except the single LNB. Has anyone install such as I suggested?


----------



## davejacobson (Mar 14, 2005)

Depending on your location your signal looks good for 129. Are you experiencing dropouts?


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

Dave, it has some dropouts when it rains...and it doesn't take a very hard rain to create the dropouts. I was looking at increasing the signal strength to prevent such, and felt like a larger dish would be the proper thing to do.
My LOS is good, so that isn't the problem.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I'd love to have numbers like that. Dish techs installed a new dish at a higher location than the original Dish 1000 this winter. Signal still barely makes it to 50 on a clear day. Not even that on some transponders. 129 is just a poor location for some parts of the country.


----------



## n-spring (Mar 6, 2007)

One of the DIRT members posted a spreadsheet with signal strength numbers in another thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2924538#post2924538


----------

